# Building A REAL Brand Through POD



## KingKong1992 (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi guys,

I'm planning on building a real brand and not just a shirt store. I have great designs and a great concept and online store ready, however I still couldn't find the right POD Fulfillment partner. I need a printer that can print custom inside labels which is one of the most important parts of creating a branded shirt. There are not many services that offer that .

I don't want to work with one of the big guys like Printful or Printaura. I want to work with someone who is dedicated in doing a good job. 

Do you know of any service that matches my description? Please shoot me a PM if you are a printer who can offer what I'm looking for.

Thanks in advance.


----------

